# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Dùng bữa cùng… dã thú tại Bali (Indonesia)

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Bạn sẽ vừa thưởng thức các món ăn ngon miệng vừa “giao lưu” cùng thú dữ khi đến đảo Bali (Indonesia).

Trong vườn thú hoang dã Safari có một nhà hàng hết sức thú vị được đặt tên “Tsavo Lion Restaurant”. Thay thế cho những bức tường kín đáo kiên cố là những tấm kính chịu lực trong suốt.

Thực khách tại đây có thể vừa dùng bữa ăn ngon miệng vừa ngắm nhìn các loài thú dữ như sư tử, hổ, báo… sinh hoạt theo cách tự nhiên nhất. Ngay cả tại phòng rửa tay, nhà vệ sinh… trong nhà hàng đều được ốp kính để du khách ghé thăm có cơ hội trải nghiệm cảm giác thực sự đặc biệt khi "gần gũi" muông thú. Đây quả là một ý tưởng độc đáo và không kém phần tốn kém mạo hiểm của người khởi xướng xây dựng.





Bữa ăn sẽ thêm phần thú vị với sự xuất hiện của những "người bạn hoang dã".
Theo giới thiệu, nhà hàng này được thiết kế dựa trên câu chuyện hơn trăm người công nhân đường sắt đã bị một cặp sư tử ở khu vực Tsavo (Kenia) ăn thịt vào năm 1898.

Du khách đến với nhà hàng sẽ được xe điện đưa đón từ cửa ra vào. Suốt dọc đường đi, những con thú dữ vây quanh ‘chào hỏi’ sẽ là màn thử thách đầu tiên cho những thực khách nhút nhát. Trong khi đó, những người thích cảm giác mạnh lại vô cùng hào hứng khi được áp sát tay, mặt… lên thân thể của những con thú dữ mặc dù chỉ là qua lớp kính chắn.

Một số hình ảnh tại nhà hàng đặc biệt này:





Bữa tối lung linh với khung cảnh bên ngoài thú vị.



Một nhà hàng nằm trong khuôn viên vườn thú hoang dã tại đảo Bali (Indonesia)



Những người mạnh dạn có thể "giao lưu" với muông thú.



Nếu nhút nhát, bạn có thể chọn chỗ ngồi an toàn - cách hồ nước nhân tạo và chiêm ngưỡng cuộc sống sinh hoạt tự nhiên của các loài thú dữ.

_Nguồn: 24h_

----------

